# Help! Spyware Wallpaper



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello,

I am unable to do anything to remove this horrible red background and spyware ad from my desktop. I also have lost the ability to right-click on the desktop. I also have duplicates of all my desktop icons. 

I have installed and run McAfee Antivirus, Spysweeper and the Microsoft (beta) Spyware. They all find problems and correct them, yet the problems identified above remain.

I went to the McAfee support site and saw others posting the same problem but not getting any responses.

signed,

Frustrated


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Not sure about the icons but can maybe help with the wallpaper problem.

Go to Control Panel > Display. 
Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. 
Click on the "Web" tab. 
Under "Web Pages" you should see an entry checked called something like "Security" or similar. 
Select that entry and click the "Delete" button. 
Click OK then Apply and OK.


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry,

But the only entry in the dialog box is "My Current Homepage". No entry like the one you described.


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow,

Is there no one on this site that knows anything about the problem I am having? Again, these are the symptoms:

unable to do anything to remove this horrible red background and spyware ad from my desktop

have lost the ability to right-click on the desktop

have duplicates of all my desktop icons which I cannot delete

Have lost sound

Any help is appreciated! Oh, BTW, here is my HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:06:50 AM, on 4/1/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Slf.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR WG311v2 Adapter\wlancfg5.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EB2B7D9D-C010-42D9-A3C6-5053885E95FB} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\eefelgk.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ckyovp] c:\windows\system32\ckyovp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pir] C:\WINDOWS\Djo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\Shm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Goc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ffh] C:\WINDOWS\Slf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipq] C:\WINDOWS\Mbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blm] C:\WINDOWS\Mfh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brv] C:\WINDOWS\Dtm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vvg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fmq] C:\WINDOWS\Snl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fut] C:\WINDOWS\Ovb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mik] C:\WINDOWS\Atr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eaj] C:\WINDOWS\Jif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dtd] C:\WINDOWS\Pti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ffd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ato] C:\WINDOWS\Lla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfo] C:\WINDOWS\Vve.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\Evn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ase] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vlg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mbr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Big] C:\WINDOWS\Eii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ota] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tdq] C:\WINDOWS\Kcq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egv] C:\WINDOWS\Cgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bov.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhm] C:\WINDOWS\Djk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jiv] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Rlc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbi] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ouo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmd] C:\WINDOWS\Vjn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Chm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ctn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lvc] C:\WINDOWS\Dcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ivf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oau.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nis] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Muo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vca] C:\WINDOWS\Jgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cei] C:\WINDOWS\Mnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktd] C:\WINDOWS\Ren.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vnt] C:\WINDOWS\Fdn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ank.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ebs] C:\WINDOWS\Hfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqn] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsm] C:\WINDOWS\Tjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vud] C:\WINDOWS\Ade.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ras] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gmi] C:\WINDOWS\Qle.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lot] C:\WINDOWS\Mtb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rkt] C:\WINDOWS\Use.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lus] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdj] C:\WINDOWS\Vin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Soc] C:\WINDOWS\Ebd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eov] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukb] C:\WINDOWS\Jtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jjd] C:\WINDOWS\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lvb] C:\WINDOWS\Esn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ave] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kdb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kfk] C:\WINDOWS\Njn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ieg] C:\WINDOWS\Uel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Arr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Doh] C:\WINDOWS\Fni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Kho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuv] C:\WINDOWS\Rdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jac] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mdc] C:\WINDOWS\Jho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Duf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bhg] C:\WINDOWS\Gvd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbc] C:\WINDOWS\Vpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lld] C:\WINDOWS\Enc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jvl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfa] C:\WINDOWS\Tlt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hbh] C:\WINDOWS\Rre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtu] C:\WINDOWS\His.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mjs] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ups] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ama.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrq] C:\WINDOWS\Jiq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uhr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ngq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sce] C:\WINDOWS\Tnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hhu] C:\WINDOWS\Bes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vab] C:\WINDOWS\Cip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilp] C:\WINDOWS\Sba.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\Cah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [His] C:\WINDOWS\Hof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmv] C:\WINDOWS\Kbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkc] C:\WINDOWS\Slg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jha] C:\WINDOWS\Qhb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\Boh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Psk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cle] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmg] C:\WINDOWS\Ahr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ocj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uon] C:\WINDOWS\Iij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Emg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iap.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsr] C:\WINDOWS\Psu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ehv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Brn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bfb] C:\WINDOWS\Sbq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blv] C:\WINDOWS\Tgo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Stn] C:\WINDOWS\Lrb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhq] C:\WINDOWS\Mkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Poe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kld] C:\WINDOWS\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qdr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avm] C:\WINDOWS\Nca.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Obj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmu] C:\WINDOWS\Drm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ucp] C:\WINDOWS\Mdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jla] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Upp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ubk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Btq] C:\WINDOWS\Dfr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dio] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vtf] C:\WINDOWS\Uob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nda] C:\WINDOWS\Fcf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ngu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuf] C:\WINDOWS\Uhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [End] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Etm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shl] C:\WINDOWS\Nrh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvi] C:\WINDOWS\Lst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Guk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lku] C:\WINDOWS\Skv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vou] C:\WINDOWS\Ssc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jhu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qvk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gju] C:\WINDOWS\Bjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oka] C:\WINDOWS\Sip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ett] C:\WINDOWS\Qvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Etm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bib] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Faq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dud] C:\WINDOWS\Edd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koc] C:\WINDOWS\Lkt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aed] C:\WINDOWS\Cue.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brj] C:\WINDOWS\Ssq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Odm] C:\WINDOWS\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkj] C:\WINDOWS\Nig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfp] C:\WINDOWS\Aot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjj] C:\WINDOWS\Jcm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Btv] C:\WINDOWS\Mmv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rjk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ksb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pge.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Elv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ngm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nub] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kfp] C:\WINDOWS\Cmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lks] C:\WINDOWS\Dqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rsj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ist] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ggg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlf] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bue] C:\WINDOWS\Ddv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run:

```
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tdk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Leg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tuh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Les.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okv] C:\WINDOWS\Ujg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fko] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ild.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fnv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jiq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dlu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Msf] C:\WINDOWS\Enj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tul] C:\WINDOWS\Fpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vno.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hvn] C:\WINDOWS\Nrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Duf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Boo] C:\WINDOWS\Vjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvl] C:\WINDOWS\Hlv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpm] C:\WINDOWS\Ani.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Boj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fnp] C:\WINDOWS\Efu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eul] C:\WINDOWS\Fkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kdg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\She.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tvo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hug] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ino.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdl] C:\WINDOWS\Tsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ues] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vnp] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvc] C:\WINDOWS\Cnl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Olt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srg] C:\WINDOWS\Saf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tuc] C:\WINDOWS\Aqb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ftm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mlj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcl] C:\WINDOWS\Gjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ges] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mns] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dme] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Luf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upa] C:\WINDOWS\Qbu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fsa] C:\WINDOWS\Ien.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ima] C:\WINDOWS\Qme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tlj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ljp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcf] C:\WINDOWS\Epl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfl] C:\WINDOWS\Ndr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vog] C:\WINDOWS\Tqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ora] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Vanisher] C:\spywarevanisher-free\FreeScanner.exe -FastScan
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jre] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Boo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Guv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Nev.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khp] C:\WINDOWS\Efs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ped.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\Fba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amo] C:\WINDOWS\Met.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lnk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Our] C:\WINDOWS\Mif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Blm] C:\WINDOWS\Mfh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brv] C:\WINDOWS\Dtm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vvg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fmq] C:\WINDOWS\Snl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fut] C:\WINDOWS\Ovb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mik] C:\WINDOWS\Atr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eaj] C:\WINDOWS\Jif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtd] C:\WINDOWS\Pti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ffd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ato] C:\WINDOWS\Lla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfo] C:\WINDOWS\Vve.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\Evn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ase] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vlg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Big] C:\WINDOWS\Eii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ota] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tdq] C:\WINDOWS\Kcq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egv] C:\WINDOWS\Cgi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bov.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dhm] C:\WINDOWS\Djk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jiv] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Rlc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbi] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ouo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmd] C:\WINDOWS\Vjn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Chm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ctn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lvc] C:\WINDOWS\Dcc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ivf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oau.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nis] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Muo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vca] C:\WINDOWS\Jgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cei] C:\WINDOWS\Mnd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktd] C:\WINDOWS\Ren.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vnt] C:\WINDOWS\Fdn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ank.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ebs] C:\WINDOWS\Hfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqn] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsm] C:\WINDOWS\Tjt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vud] C:\WINDOWS\Ade.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ras] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gmi] C:\WINDOWS\Qle.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lot] C:\WINDOWS\Mtb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rkt] C:\WINDOWS\Use.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lus] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdj] C:\WINDOWS\Vin.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Soc] C:\WINDOWS\Ebd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eov] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vts.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukb] C:\WINDOWS\Jtt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jjd] C:\WINDOWS\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lvb] C:\WINDOWS\Esn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ave] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kdb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kfk] C:\WINDOWS\Njn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ieg] C:\WINDOWS\Uel.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gso] C:\WINDOWS\Spp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Doh] C:\WINDOWS\Fni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Kho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jac] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fai.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Duf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbc] C:\WINDOWS\Vpt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lld] C:\WINDOWS\Enc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfa] C:\WINDOWS\Tlt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rtu] C:\WINDOWS\His.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mjs] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vrq] C:\WINDOWS\Jiq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uhr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ngq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sce] C:\WINDOWS\Tnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilp] C:\WINDOWS\Sba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [His] C:\WINDOWS\Hof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pkc] C:\WINDOWS\Slg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lou.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\Boh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cle] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ocj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsr] C:\WINDOWS\Psu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Brn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Blv] C:\WINDOWS\Tgo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhq] C:\WINDOWS\Mkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kld] C:\WINDOWS\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Obj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ucp] C:\WINDOWS\Mdc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ujo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ubk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dio] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nda] C:\WINDOWS\Fcf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ngu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [End] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Etm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shl] C:\WINDOWS\Nrh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Guk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vou] C:\WINDOWS\Ssc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gju] C:\WINDOWS\Bjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ett] C:\WINDOWS\Qvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bib] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dud] C:\WINDOWS\Edd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Koc] C:\WINDOWS\Lkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Utq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Odm] C:\WINDOWS\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Snt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjj] C:\WINDOWS\Jcm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rjk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eai.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Elv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nub] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uop.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Osq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rsj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ist] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ggg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bue] C:\WINDOWS\Ddv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hog.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tdk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Leg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okv] C:\WINDOWS\Ujg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fnv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Msf] C:\WINDOWS\Enj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mmk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hvn] C:\WINDOWS\Nrn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Boo] C:\WINDOWS\Vjt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpm] C:\WINDOWS\Ani.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Boj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hij.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eul] C:\WINDOWS\Fkg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tvo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fdl] C:\WINDOWS\Tsk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vnp] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Olt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tuc] C:\WINDOWS\Aqb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ftm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hbb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcl] C:\WINDOWS\Gjt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ges] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dme] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Luf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fsa] C:\WINDOWS\Ien.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tlj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ljp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcf] C:\WINDOWS\Epl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vog] C:\WINDOWS\Tqf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hpv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fua.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ora] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG311v2 Smart Configuration.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR WG311v2 Adapter\wlancfg5.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O15 - Trusted IP range: 66.197.161.149
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D57901E0-EC45-450C-97B0-ADAF7B46D068}: NameServer = 69.50.176.197,195.225.176.31
O21 - SSODL: systemp - {F61CEFA5-6CC6-4839-8982-C01D064A9786} - systemp.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
```


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow that is a mess.

Download and run these first:

Ad-Aware SE: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/

Install the program and launch it.
First, in the bottom right-hand corner of the main window click on Check for updates now then click Connect and download the latest reference files.
Then, in the main window: Click Start and under Select a scan Mode tick Perform full system scan.
Then, deselect Search for negligible risk entries.
To start the scan, click the Next button.
When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose select all from the drop down menu and then click Next).

SpyBot S&D: http://majorgeeks.com/download2471.html

Open Spybot Search & Destroy (Click Start, Programs, Spybot S&D (Advanced Mode). 
Click online, Search for updates, Download all available updates. 
Close all Browser windows, Click ''Check for Problems''. 
Anything that needs to be fixed it will show in red and have a green check in the box to the left. 
Click ''Fix Selected Problems''.

Post a new log afterwards.


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok,

Thanks for the reply. I have done as you suggested. In addition to the previously stated problems, now all my favorites have been replaced with porn and gambling related sites.

Here is the new HJT log. I really appreciate the help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:32:12 PM, on 4/2/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Slf.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR WG311v2 Adapter\wlancfg5.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,SearchURL = http://ya-hoo.biz/?a=2&b=dt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://s13.remove.cc/open_console_out.php?n=27&pin=206
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EB2B7D9D-C010-42D9-A3C6-5053885E95FB} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\eefelgk.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ckyovp] c:\windows\system32\ckyovp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pir] C:\WINDOWS\Djo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\Shm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Goc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ffh] C:\WINDOWS\Slf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipq] C:\WINDOWS\Mbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blm] C:\WINDOWS\Mfh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tud] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kbs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brv] C:\WINDOWS\Dtm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vvg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fmq] C:\WINDOWS\Snl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fut] C:\WINDOWS\Ovb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mik] C:\WINDOWS\Atr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eaj] C:\WINDOWS\Jif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dtd] C:\WINDOWS\Pti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ffd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ato] C:\WINDOWS\Lla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfo] C:\WINDOWS\Vve.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\Evn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ase] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vlg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mbr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Big] C:\WINDOWS\Eii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ota] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tdq] C:\WINDOWS\Kcq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egv] C:\WINDOWS\Cgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bov.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhm] C:\WINDOWS\Djk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jiv] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Rlc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbi] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ouo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmd] C:\WINDOWS\Vjn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Chm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ctn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lvc] C:\WINDOWS\Dcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ivf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oau.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nis] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Muo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vca] C:\WINDOWS\Jgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cei] C:\WINDOWS\Mnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktd] C:\WINDOWS\Ren.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vnt] C:\WINDOWS\Fdn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ank.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ebs] C:\WINDOWS\Hfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqn] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsm] C:\WINDOWS\Tjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vud] C:\WINDOWS\Ade.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ras] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gmi] C:\WINDOWS\Qle.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lot] C:\WINDOWS\Mtb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rkt] C:\WINDOWS\Use.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lus] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdj] C:\WINDOWS\Vin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Soc] C:\WINDOWS\Ebd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eov] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukb] C:\WINDOWS\Jtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jjd] C:\WINDOWS\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lvb] C:\WINDOWS\Esn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ave] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kdb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kfk] C:\WINDOWS\Njn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ieg] C:\WINDOWS\Uel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Arr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Doh] C:\WINDOWS\Fni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Kho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuv] C:\WINDOWS\Rdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jac] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mdc] C:\WINDOWS\Jho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Duf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bhg] C:\WINDOWS\Gvd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbc] C:\WINDOWS\Vpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lld] C:\WINDOWS\Enc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jvl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfa] C:\WINDOWS\Tlt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hbh] C:\WINDOWS\Rre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtu] C:\WINDOWS\His.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mjs] C:\WINDOWS\Hjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ups] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ama.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrq] C:\WINDOWS\Jiq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uhr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ngq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sce] C:\WINDOWS\Tnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hhu] C:\WINDOWS\Bes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vbn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vab] C:\WINDOWS\Cip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilp] C:\WINDOWS\Sba.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\Cah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [His] C:\WINDOWS\Hof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmv] C:\WINDOWS\Kbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkc] C:\WINDOWS\Slg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jha] C:\WINDOWS\Qhb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\Boh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Psk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cle] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmg] C:\WINDOWS\Ahr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ocj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uon] C:\WINDOWS\Iij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Emg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iap.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsr] C:\WINDOWS\Psu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ehv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Brn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bfb] C:\WINDOWS\Sbq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Blv] C:\WINDOWS\Tgo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Stn] C:\WINDOWS\Lrb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhq] C:\WINDOWS\Mkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kld] C:\WINDOWS\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qdr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avm] C:\WINDOWS\Nca.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Obj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmu] C:\WINDOWS\Drm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ucp] C:\WINDOWS\Mdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jla] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Upp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ubk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Btq] C:\WINDOWS\Dfr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dio] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vtf] C:\WINDOWS\Uob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nda] C:\WINDOWS\Fcf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ngu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuf] C:\WINDOWS\Uhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [End] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Etm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shl] C:\WINDOWS\Nrh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvi] C:\WINDOWS\Lst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Guk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lku] C:\WINDOWS\Skv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vou] C:\WINDOWS\Ssc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jhu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qvk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gju] C:\WINDOWS\Bjh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oka] C:\WINDOWS\Sip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ett] C:\WINDOWS\Qvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Etm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bib] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Faq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dud] C:\WINDOWS\Edd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koc] C:\WINDOWS\Lkt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aed] C:\WINDOWS\Cue.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brj] C:\WINDOWS\Ssq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Odm] C:\WINDOWS\Vhl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkj] C:\WINDOWS\Nig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfp] C:\WINDOWS\Aot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjj] C:\WINDOWS\Jcm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rjk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ksb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pge.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Elv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ngm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nub] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kfp] C:\WINDOWS\Cmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lks] C:\WINDOWS\Dqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Osq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rsj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ist] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ggg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlf] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bue] C:\WINDOWS\Ddv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run:

```
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tdk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Leg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tuh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Les.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okv] C:\WINDOWS\Ujg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fko] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ild.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fnv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jiq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dlu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Msf] C:\WINDOWS\Enj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tul] C:\WINDOWS\Fpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vno.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hvn] C:\WINDOWS\Nrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Duf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Boo] C:\WINDOWS\Vjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvl] C:\WINDOWS\Hlv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpm] C:\WINDOWS\Ani.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Boj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fnp] C:\WINDOWS\Efu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eul] C:\WINDOWS\Fkg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kdg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\She.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tvo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hug] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ino.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdl] C:\WINDOWS\Tsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ues] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vnp] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvc] C:\WINDOWS\Cnl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Olt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srg] C:\WINDOWS\Saf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tuc] C:\WINDOWS\Aqb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ftm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mlj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcl] C:\WINDOWS\Gjt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Koj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ges] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mns] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dme] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Luf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upa] C:\WINDOWS\Qbu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fsa] C:\WINDOWS\Ien.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ima] C:\WINDOWS\Qme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tlj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ljp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcf] C:\WINDOWS\Epl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfl] C:\WINDOWS\Ndr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vap] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vog] C:\WINDOWS\Tqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ora] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Joj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Evs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hbi] C:\WINDOWS\Rtk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Duj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rjf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Imp] C:\WINDOWS\Gkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkm] C:\WINDOWS\Lpp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Doj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keh] C:\WINDOWS\Vot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nps] C:\WINDOWS\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snl] C:\WINDOWS\Ebv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvm] C:\WINDOWS\Nor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jhd] C:\WINDOWS\Gjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nlc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tfs] C:\WINDOWS\Vpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rks] C:\WINDOWS\Psh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjn] C:\WINDOWS\Vql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dnf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ken.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Por] C:\WINDOWS\Ifj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Quj] C:\WINDOWS\Lkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uvo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cel] C:\WINDOWS\Dbq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sja] C:\WINDOWS\Ctn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Agu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hju.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gou] C:\WINDOWS\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hgc] C:\WINDOWS\Tas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hns] C:\WINDOWS\Brt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tde] C:\WINDOWS\Pcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\Kuh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uev] C:\WINDOWS\Nck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Guu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nlq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bln.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Inv] C:\WINDOWS\Ipc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Akm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cml] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qnq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mkn] C:\WINDOWS\Pgk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hia] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ini.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Saq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ntj] C:\WINDOWS\Ebu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvp] C:\WINDOWS\Lsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Caq] C:\WINDOWS\Rtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hdu] C:\WINDOWS\Akt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilj] C:\WINDOWS\Unh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aat] C:\WINDOWS\Cui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfm] C:\WINDOWS\Lut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nad] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lpe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aql] C:\WINDOWS\Ttv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdp] C:\WINDOWS\Mcb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rjr] C:\WINDOWS\Oed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ece] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qeo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mma] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tmt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ubi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hgt] C:\WINDOWS\Uhi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tig] C:\WINDOWS\Uti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vef] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rgf] C:\WINDOWS\Omj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gkk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mdm] C:\WINDOWS\Jdb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Des] C:\WINDOWS\Nml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sgj] C:\WINDOWS\Sgd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jvk] C:\WINDOWS\Qtf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbj] C:\WINDOWS\Knp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ref] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Guv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mvn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pir] C:\WINDOWS\Djo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\Shm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Goc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpe] C:\WINDOWS\Vbo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Anc] C:\WINDOWS\Eid.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ena] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Alo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dep] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fas] C:\WINDOWS\Nop.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ffh] C:\WINDOWS\Slf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipq] C:\WINDOWS\Mbd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lrf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssm] C:\WINDOWS\Cio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eou] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Arr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dnc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fuv] C:\WINDOWS\Rdt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mdc] C:\WINDOWS\Jho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bhg] C:\WINDOWS\Gvd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jvl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mak.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbh] C:\WINDOWS\Rre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hsb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ups] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ama.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rtg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hhu] C:\WINDOWS\Bes.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vab] C:\WINDOWS\Cip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\Cah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmv] C:\WINDOWS\Kbp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jha] C:\WINDOWS\Qhb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Psk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmg] C:\WINDOWS\Ahr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uon] C:\WINDOWS\Iij.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Emg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iap.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ehv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fnk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bfb] C:\WINDOWS\Sbq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Stn] C:\WINDOWS\Lrb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Poe] C:\WINDOWS\Osl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qdr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avm] C:\WINDOWS\Nca.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmu] C:\WINDOWS\Drm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gto.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jla] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Upp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Btq] C:\WINDOWS\Dfr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vtf] C:\WINDOWS\Uob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nuf] C:\WINDOWS\Uhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mvi] C:\WINDOWS\Lst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lku] C:\WINDOWS\Skv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jhu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qvk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oka] C:\WINDOWS\Sip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Etm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Faq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aed] C:\WINDOWS\Cue.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brj] C:\WINDOWS\Ssq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkj] C:\WINDOWS\Nig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfp] C:\WINDOWS\Aot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ksb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pge.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ngm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kfp] C:\WINDOWS\Cmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lks] C:\WINDOWS\Dqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rhc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ujd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlf] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Php] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ufi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tuh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Les.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fko] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ild.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jiq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dlu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tul] C:\WINDOWS\Fpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vno.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Duf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvl] C:\WINDOWS\Hlv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fnp] C:\WINDOWS\Efu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kdg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\She.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hug] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ino.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ues] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvc] C:\WINDOWS\Cnl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srg] C:\WINDOWS\Saf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vts] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mlj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Koj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mns] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upa] C:\WINDOWS\Qbu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ima] C:\WINDOWS\Qme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfl] C:\WINDOWS\Ndr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iid.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mvm] C:\WINDOWS\Nor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vnh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qip] C:\WINDOWS\Trs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rgf] C:\WINDOWS\Omj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mdm] C:\WINDOWS\Jdb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sgj] C:\WINDOWS\Sgd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrk] C:\WINDOWS\Qjl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbj] C:\WINDOWS\Knp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jjt] C:\WINDOWS\Fbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Guv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mvn.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG311v2 Smart Configuration.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR WG311v2 Adapter\wlancfg5.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O15 - Trusted IP range: 66.197.161.149
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D57901E0-EC45-450C-97B0-ADAF7B46D068}: NameServer = 69.50.176.197,195.225.176.31
O21 - SSODL: systemp - {F61CEFA5-6CC6-4839-8982-C01D064A9786} - systemp.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
```


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have requested the help of a Moderator. I had the instructions ready for you. But apparently they were so long, I couldn't even fit it into this thread.
It would be best to not reboot your system for now. Someone will be with you as soon as they can.


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok,

Standing by.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run Kapersky as described here
http://forums.subratam.org/index.php?showtopic=3466&hl=bube

then download this attachment, to the desktop, rightclick it & rename it to fix.reg and double click it and say yes to the prompts to merge with the registry then post a new hjt log please

http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53089


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Cybertech,

The first link in your post does not work. Also, regarding your instructions, remember I have lost my "right-click" functionality on the desktop.

thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

See if this one will work: http://forums.subratam.org/index.php?showtopic=3466&hl=bube

And since you can't right click. I wonder if this would work:
Double click on "My Computer", then the C: drive, then the Windows folder, then the Desktop folder. Go to File>New>Folder.
That should create a folder on the desktop.


----------



## JDFsMoney (Mar 30, 2005)

Well,

I downloaded Kapersky, but now I can't do anything on that computer. Can't open a browser, or any other application. The hourglass pops up for a while then goes away. 

Stuck in the water.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You must disable your existing antivirus before installing Kapersky

boot into safe mode & press start/run type msconfig press ok

go to start up tab and untick anything that says mcaffee

then on the start/run type services.msc and press ok

on that screen scroll down to any mcaffee entries & right click them and press stop service and teh set the start up type to disable
there should be 3 entries on the services screen for mcaffee

then follow this advice to clean this problem pest

run Kapersky as described here
http://forums.subratam.org/index.php?showtopic=3466&hl=bube

then download this attachment, to the desktop, rightclick it & rename it to fix.reg and double click it and say yes to the prompts to merge with the registry 
http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53089

and then do this 
Download and install the Micro$oft antispyware BETA from http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx and let it fix anything it finds 
First press file and check for updates and then run it

then post a new hjt log please


----------

